# Lounge > Home and Garden >  talk to me about hot tubs

## Buster

I've never been that interested in a hot tub, but wife and kids really want one.

What do I need to know? Are there low end shitty brands, and high end good brands? 

What do they cost in general?

Are there big ones? Small ones?

Are there better/worse ways to keep them clean? 

Do you run electrical under the ground to them?

----------


## suntan

Are there low end shitty brands, and high end good brands? Yes

What do they cost in general? At least $6K. +$50/mth in electricity.

Are there big ones? Small ones? Yes.

Are there better/worse ways to keep them clean? Add chlorine at least 2X a week. Might have to adjust pH but Calgary's water is actually at the perfect pH (most are too acidic). I like to use "spa shock" as it turns bound chloramines into gas. There's other stuff but it's mostly useless. Foam remover is useful sometimes. Change water 2X year at least. Some people like bromine but I find it pointless.

Do you run electrical under the ground to them? Yes they need a dedicated circuit. A permit is required.

If you're putting one on a deck, deck must also be able to support the weight.

One of my PIL's back neighbours have a hottub, they go nude in it. I've seen the mom naked too many times.

----------


## killramos

I can’t find the paperwork but I think ours was around 10k for a middle of the road tub.

We bought a hot spring brand ( limelight aria ) from Rocky Mountain pools and spas. We are happy with it.

We splurged on the “salt water” system which is a bit less chemically. Probably need to do a water change soon but it’s only been used 4-5 times since we haven’t been out at the lake much since the baby was born.

----------


## Buster

> I can’t find the paperwork but I think ours was around 10k for a middle of the road tub.
> 
> We bought a hot spring brand ( limelight aria ) from Rocky Mountain pools and spas. We are happy with it.
> 
> We splurged on the “salt water” system which is a bit less chemically. Probably need to do a water change soon but it’s only been used 4-5 times since we haven’t been out at the lake much since the baby was born.



is Hot Spring middle of the road?

----------


## killramos

“Limelight” is their middle of the road tub, they have a higher end and a lower end version with different features.

I won’t lie I did not put that much effort into the whole process and just went to one place when they were having a “sale”.

I think I undersold you on price, ours was actually a little closer to $20k all said and done with install and all the extras.

----------


## suntan

Mechanically they are very simple. A water pump, air pump and heater.

I have a Jacuzzi, they're very nice, I bought though mainly because it was smaller.

There's plenty of choices, I think there's somebody here that has a brand that they hate though.

Salt water systems are just more expensive chlorine.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Hot tubs are like buying boats, there is almost nothing to them and yet their cost can be astronomical haha.

We paid about ~$12K for ours many years ago (apparently discounted from $15K or so), we used it a lot at first and then as the novelty wore off it barely got used so we sold it probably 4-5 years later after it mostly just sat around unused. Ours was made by Artesian. If I had to do it again I would buy a smaller and cheaper tub (probably whatever Costco carries for $5-6K tops) because other than lights, fountains, waterfalls and all that shit, they're all pretty much the same aside from the ultra low-end. Just don't buy one that has difficult access to the electronics/pumps in case something goes wrong. Also if I had to do it again I wouldn't buy the fancy stereo, I'd just take a Bluetooth speaker outside, and you probably aren't going to be pumping the tunes anyway assuming you want to talk to the other person(s) in the tub. Just another thing that can break.

Chemicals weren't too bad, we used an enzyme system and a tiny bit of chlorine, but there are lots of ways to go about it including salt water now (when we bought ours most salt water systems were for pools only). Filter replacements were a bit expensive and ours had 3 filters. You should drain/clean/refill the whole tub every 3-4 months but that depends on usage as well. How often you need to clean it will depend on usage and how diligent you are at staying on top of chemicals.

We ran electrical under patio bricks to the tub, and monthly running cost was around $30-50 but that will obviously depend on use, outside temperature, and the size of your tub. It also sat on the patio bricks, so we built a base out of 4X4 treated wood to level it.

Size wise we had a 9 person but you can buy everything from 2 person inflatables to giant rectangles that seat 20 people. They are kind of like tents - you can subtract 1-2 from however many people it can hold if you want to be comfortable with lots of room.

Cushions, jet nozzles, and the cover are the things that will start to break and look bad over time as the chemicals slowly destroy them. We ran into one issue trying to find a replacement cushion because our tub model wasn't made anymore. Anything 'fancy' that pops up or similar is also a common failure point. If you buy a tub with 100 jets or whatever, expect to always have a nozzle or two that needs replacing or that doesn't work quite right. I would recommend a cover with struts that help you lift it, especially if your wife/kids might use it on their own as the covers are really heavy and soak up some moisture.

I'm not as up to date on the brands available these days but I think you'll find they are all pretty similar within any given price range. Going to "hot tub alley" on center street and dealing with the used-car-style sales experience was the worst part of the process unless you buy from Costco or something (Costco carries BeachComber and Evolution). At dedicated hot tub stores, they are usually offered at huge discounts from prices nobody has ever paid, so it's difficult to figure out exactly what kind of 'deal' you're getting.

A good sized hot tub is usually around 600-800lbs + 2,000-3,000lbs of water so make sure wherever you are putting it is plenty solid. Depending on your yard/fence you will probably either need a crane to get it installed or to temporarily dismantle part of your fence.

Unless you think it will get a lot of use over a long period of time I wouldn't recommend it, but of course there are also some people who love hot tubs and use them several times a week year round. We used ours the most in the Winter and barely ever in the summer because if it was, say, 20C in the evening, we didn't want to go sit in hot water. I guess it's hard to tell before you get one whether or not the novelty will wear off. I grew up with lots of friends whose families had hot tubs that virtually never got used, and we turned into one of those families too after not too long. It's basically just a fun place to drink for a while haha - I don't think many people actually use them for hydrotherapy.

Not sure what COVID has done to hot tub stock but I imagine they are a bit harder to get now as well.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Are there low end shitty brands, and high end good brands? Yes
> 
> What do they cost in general? At least $6K. +$50/mth in electricity.
> 
> Are there big ones? Small ones? Yes.
> 
> Are there better/worse ways to keep them clean? Add chlorine at least 2X a week. Might have to adjust pH but Calgary's water is actually at the perfect pH (most are too acidic). I like to use "spa shock" as it turns bound chloramines into gas. There's other stuff but it's mostly useless. Foam remover is useful sometimes. Change water 2X year at least. Some people like bromine but I find it pointless.
> 
> Do you run electrical under the ground to them? Yes they need a dedicated circuit. A permit is required.
> ...



And is it true you cant get someone pregnant having intercourse in hot tub, cause heat of the water kills the sperm? Asking for a friend, I mean asking for 
@ExtraSlow

----------


## CLiVE

I think the quality often has more to do with the frame construction, Steel vs wood and longevity. 
We went with a Vita Spa (MAXX Spa in Canada) Grand. Happy with it overall - chemicals are pretty easy to figure out as mentioned above. Good service from RNR Hot tubs, including their 'spa school' for chemicals. 

I add chlorine after use, test the water weekly and do a small shock. Rarely have to adjust pH, and I clean filters / swap with a second set every 2 weeks. Foam remover now and then and change water every 6 months. 
Electrical, I had a box added when I build the house on a back patio. Tub is right beside the box, so was no need to run any wiring...

Took down part of the fence (corner lot) to get it in the yard.

----------


## suntan

I have an ASTM-standard width backyard door, no problems with delivery as a result.

----------


## ercchry

So Arctic Spa seems the be the gold standard, everyone that has one seems happy with em, my parent’s has been bulletproof... so when I was shopping I was talked into a coyote spa, same, same as Arctic they said... sure whatever. I buy it, and it’s just been a fucking lemon, cannot recommend 

But if you get one that doesn’t constantly piss you off with BS problems...

The more you use it the more chemicals, not much cost; you get a lifetime discount if you purchase your tub from paradise bay, electricity isn’t much. Overall pretty easy if you don’t obsess over test strip results. Shock it after sex orgies or whatever you lake front people are into and it’s good to go

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hot tubs are the RHD cars of water holders.

----------


## The_Penguin

> So Arctic Spa seems the be the gold standard, everyone that has one seems happy with em,



Fuck no!
Our first Arctic spa had a minor leak, then the shell started blistering. Paradise Bay tech came out, took pictures, talked to Arctic, and Arctic agreed to replace it under warranty.
Took months of reminders, and finally Mrs. Penguin got pissed off and called Arctic directly who finally got Paradise to bring the new one. New one was 2 inches taller wouldn't fit through the gate, had to use neighbours gate, and open a section of fence.

The new one had a bunch of minor jet problems, they replaced them with a better design. Then a minor leak. After the warranty expired pump 2 died. 
Took it apart and replaced the impeller. A while later pump 2 motor not starting. Fuse blown. I checked, and the start capacitor was bad. New fuse, new cap, all good for a while. Then another leak (shutoff valve) hired a guy to deal with replacing it with the odd-sized hose.
A few years later pump 1 started cutting out, probably the motor overheating. Arctic used to use these weird motors from Italy, hard to get repaired.
I replaced the motor and wet end with an industry standard unit. Mounting was different so the intake hose wouldn't reach. Paid a guy to fight with the odd-sized intake hose and extend it.
The pump works great, now no heat. 
Went to replace the heater element, it was actually a standard size. I opened up the plastic cover to unscrew the terminals. Totally sealed with epoxy.
Ordered the whole heat tube. It arrived yesterday, so this weekend maybe I'll get it in.
Oh and this one is blistering worse than the original.

----------


## ercchry

Haha, well that makes me feel better about my coyote, perhaps it’s a vintage issue? Mine was late 2015 I think? Parent’s is a 2006, zero issues

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hot tubs good. That's all I know.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And is it true you can’t get someone pregnant having intercourse in hot tub, cause heat of the water kills the sperm? Asking for a friend, I mean asking for 
> @ExtraSlow



False.

----------


## bjstare

Beachcomber makes good hot tubs. 

Recommend bromine over chlorine, it's not nearly as harsh on skin or smelly as chlorine is. Still smelly though.

Fun fact that I expect no one will care about, my grandparents opened the first hot tub store on the corner at Centre St south  :ROFL!: 

Clipping from the Herald in 1988

----------


## ercchry

I thought bromine was done?

----------


## bjstare

> I thought bromine was done?



 :dunno:  my parents still use it in theirs. Maybe my dad just hoarded 500lb of it.

----------


## ercchry

> my parents still use it in theirs. Maybe my dad just hoarded 500lb of it.



I want to blame 
@Tik-Tok
 for this vicious rumour

----------


## SKR

I think eventually everyone who owns a hot tub fucks in it, and I don't think there's anything that can completely clean out all those jellyfish.

----------


## suntan

I'm sterile, it's just prostate fluid everywhere!

----------


## ercchry

Sexy hot tub parties always result in a drain and fill the next day  :Barf: 

Not sure if there is more bodily fluids or more spilled drinks in there, but no chemicals are bringing that water back

----------


## SKR

I don't think that's enough, but that's just me guessing. I've never had sex in a hot tub because I'm too ugly to have sex with. Maybe it would clear everything out.

Even if it wasn't for various stray floating sex mung coagulants, the idea of sitting with people in a slurry of asshole water doesn't appeal to me at all.

----------


## suntan

Sex in water is painful for the guy because you end up with this weird vacuum effect.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sex in water is painful for the guy because you end up with this weird vacuum effect.



Is that what the other guy told you?

----------


## suntan

> Is that what the other guy told you?



Joke's on you, it was a fleshlight.

----------


## littledan

You want to place it far away from your home structure. THat way when it catches fire it doesn't take your house with it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Beachcomber makes good hot tubs. 
> 
> Recommend bromine over chlorine, it's not nearly as harsh on skin or smelly as chlorine is. Still smelly though.
> 
> Fun fact that I expect no one will care about, my grandparents opened the first hot tub store on the corner at Centre St south 
> 
> Clipping from the Herald in 1988
> Attachment 99845



No shit? My father-in-law was half owner of Beachcomber Home Leisure decades ago, after your grandparents I assume. Unless your grandfather is Danny?




> I want to blame 
> @Tik-Tok
>  for this vicious rumour



Bromide is banned, Bromine is not. 

Bromide was a system that used an electrolysis device to turn it into bromine, which made the entire hot tub almost maintenance free. Dozens of orgies and the chemical levels were almost always spot on. No weekly checks BS.

I'm still pissed it's banned.

----------


## danno

Not sure if mentioned but electrical hook up is $1000-3000 depending on location vs panel location. Breaker alone is 300ish

----------


## Gman.45

Ours is a 8 person Hydropool 790 Platinum. Probably a mid to mid-upper range unit, $20k plus, not sure exactly as our pool was paid for in a package deal with it. Had a Serenity 6 person model from the same company that was around $8k IIRC new before the new one.

Chemicals/maintaining is easy Buster, whoever you buy one from will take care of that in terms of supply and instructions.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I thought bromine was done?



Sodium bromide is banned in Canada.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> False.



Oh right, you have kids... forgot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Oh right, you have kids... forgot.



Yep. I was impregnated in a hot tub.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Hot tubs good. That's all I know.



Especially in you live in airdrie

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Especially in you live in airdrie



I just assumed all those man made "canals" were giant hot tubs.

----------


## G

We have kids so we got a swim spa instead. With a swim spa the kids can actually play and swim in it where a hot tub all they really can do is sit in it. Ours is 13 feet and can fit 11.

----------


## killramos

I think you guys are massively overthinking this.

It’s a glorified bath tub you hang out with girls and drink in. With enough chemicals to kill all the nastiez.

----------


## Gman.45

> We have kids so we got a swim spa instead. With a swim spa the kids can actually play and swim in it where a hot tub all they really can do is sit in it. Ours is 13 feet and can fit 11.
> Attachment 99850
> 
> Attachment 99851



Man that is exactly what I tried to buy but got overuled by the missus anti aircraft fire. They had a similar one, maybe a bit longer, (maybe not, it was indoors in the showroom and had a guy using a kayak in it demo-ing it when we saw it), but very close. Best of both worlds without the pita of having a pool sunk in the yard. Very nice, sure wish I'd gotten that instead of the tub/pool combo.

----------


## killramos

Don’t overthink it boys

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

_I know a guy_ who went to a party in high school at this girl's house and her dad was one of this guy's teachers. They had a hot tub and he railed his GF in there, but pulled out, which is repugnant but he thought it was pretty funny at the time because he disliked that teacher, and, was bitter that he wasn't railing the daughter because she had _cans from the hands of God_ and her boyfriend was this wannabe coke dealer loser.
Anyway - no shit - this guy's GF actually ended up getting preggers. But it wasn't likely from the hot tub seahorses... Probably.

*This reckless escapade was before CoVid.


But yeah, hot tubs make sense for those who use them 5x per week and for no one else. I bet that's only 3% of owners, but this will turn into a motorcycle mileage debate, so obviously everyone totes uses them. My neighbour has not been in theirs even once for over 60 days.
My electrician acquaintance says that "install is $1k" IF you put it in your basement, literally next to the breaker panel. Otherwise, he hasn't installed one that was under $2k. I believe the daily heating cost is slightly over $2.
I really enjoy them when I'm on vacation, but know I wouldn't get proper use out of a personal one so it's not on my radar.

----------


## killramos

Not with that attitude

- Posted from the tub

----------


## G

Lol

----------


## killramos

Beauty

----------


## you&me

> Man that is exactly what I tried to buy but got overuled by the missus anti aircraft fire. They had a similar one, maybe a bit longer, (maybe not, it was indoors in the showroom and had a guy using a kayak in it demo-ing it when we saw it), but very close. Best of both worlds without the pita of having a pool sunk in the yard. Very nice, sure wish I'd gotten that instead of the tub/pool combo.



You're crazy. There's nothing wrong with a swimspa if that's what works for your family/yard/space, etc, but they're in no way comparable to an in-ground pool. 

But since the OP lives _on a lake_, I imagine his swimming requirements are handled, so a tub fits the bill...

----------


## vengie

Sold mine three days ago. Was great, but I bought a lemon. 

Buy New, have warranty, make sure the insulation isn't that awful packed foam... You'll never find a leak.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sold mine three days ago. Was great, but I bought a lemon. 
> 
> Buy New, have warranty, make sure the insulation isn't that awful packed foam... You'll never find a leak.



I was thinking of selling mine. What was yours and how much did you get for it?

----------


## mr2mike

> My neighbour has not been in theirs even once for over 60 days.



Quit staring and maybe he would.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^LoL!
I think he's in Qatar or some shit. One of those strange workers. 
Still, the water is getting fucked up with no chemical monitoring and they're pissing money away to heat a thing they don't need.

----------


## vengie

> I was thinking of selling mine. What was yours and how much did you get for it?



07 Coast Spa 7 seater. 
Sold for $5500

----------


## Buster

> You're crazy. There's nothing wrong with a swimspa if that's what works for your family/yard/space, etc, but they're in no way comparable to an in-ground pool. 
> 
> But since the OP lives _on a lake_, I imagine his swimming requirements are handled, so a tub fits the bill...



Yeah...I think ours would get used in conjunction with the lake. The kids run into the house and into the basement shower right now to warn up if the lake is cold.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 07 Coast Spa 7 seater. 
> Sold for $5500



Better than I thought. I was going to put my 2012 7 seater up for $5g, but I think I'll have to up that.




> Yeah...I think ours would get used in conjunction with the lake. The kids run into the house and into the basement shower right now to warn up if the lake is cold.



Lake water in your hot tub? Ew. Then again kids in a hot tub are gross either way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tubs are the same level of gross with lake water, kids, or just everyday adults. Humans are pretty disgusting creatures, but good news, the hot tub isn't making that any worse.

----------


## suntan

If anything the chlorine is killing all the bad stuff.

----------


## bjstare

> Better than I thought. I was going to put my 2012 7 seater up for $5g, but I think I'll have to up that.



Yeah my parents are looking to replace theirs and the one they want is backordered for a year or so. Same as used cars I suppose.

RE: hot tub store, my grandparents didn't have business partners. Maybe your family bought it from mine haha.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Are there low end shitty brands, and high end good brands? Yes
> 
> What do they cost in general? At least $6K. +$50/mth in electricity.
> 
> Are there big ones? Small ones? Yes.



$6k wont get you much now unless you want a 2 seater or an old used one. 





> Yeah my parents are looking to replace theirs and the one they want is backordered for a year or so. Same as used cars I suppose.
> 
> RE: hot tub store, my grandparents didn't have business partners. Maybe your family bought it from mine haha.



This. Anything outdoor related is high demand

----------


## suntan

Tell them you're putting the hot tub indoors, that'll knock off 50%.

----------


## gwill

Here's a few things to consider.

Lots of companies advertise huge 8x8 or 9x9 tubs that hold very little water. There's lots of tubs with wasted space in them. Some tubs that are 9x9 will hold less water then some other tubs that are 7x7.

Energy costs should be $20 on high end with a nice end hot tub.

Lots of places will tell you insulating your tubs is bad. This is one of the biggest variables on construction out there. You'll hear all sorts of hilarious things when it comes to discussing this.

There will be a long wait for a hot tub. Smaller stores are typically getting less stock. If a store has inventory id be asking why. Be sure to ask what the price of that same model was pre covid. There is easily a 20% Increase from last year.

Companies with lots of inventory are most likely using a lot of knock off Chinese parts.

Many companies force you to buy parts from them when it comes to after care service. I'd ask about where else you can buy all their parts from if you decide to service your tub elsewhere down the road. Some manufacturers are super sleazy in this area.

Comfort comfort comfort comfort. This should be most important part to whatever tub you buy. You'll find all the extras hot tub companies like to distract you with won't matter once you start to relax in the hot tub. I found many hot tubs to be super shallow when you sat in them which becomes very uncomfortable.

Do your homework on alot of the gimmicks out there. For example a few people discussed salt systems being less chemically. Salt programs convert your "salt" to chlorine. If your goal is to get away from chlorine don't buy a "salt water" tub. Chlorine from a generator is no less chemically then chlorine you buy from a hot tub company.

Have fun with it!! Hot Tubs are awesome.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Do your homework on alot of the gimmicks out there. For example a few people discussed salt systems being less chemically. Salt programs convert your "salt" to chlorine. If your goal is to get away from chlorine don't buy a "salt water" tub. Chlorine from a generator is no less chemically then chlorine you buy from a hot tub company.



That's true of Sodium Chloride Generators, butwas not true of Sodium Bromide Generators. 

Bromine is way less chemically smelling than Chlorine.

----------


## killramos

My perspective of the salt water being less chemically. Is because it’s being constantly generated you need to need to maintain lower levels to keep your tub in good shape. Most tubs have way too much and owners wait for it to dissipate. Sure you could be hell on top of our chems and keep it at the right level, but who wants to do that shit very few days.

Another big one for me on the salt is lower maintanence. For me when I go several weeks between seeing my tub is hugely valuable to me. I haven’t added chemicals to my tub all season.

No ragrets on the salt.

----------


## suntan

Lid and stairs are usually extra BTW.

Insulated lid will deteriorate after a few years, they also get super heavy due them getting waterlogged.

----------


## Buster

which system disperses semen better?

asking for 
@SKR

----------


## roopi

> Lid and stairs are usually extra BTW.
> 
> Insulated lid will deteriorate after a few years, they also get super heavy due them getting waterlogged.



Covers deteriorate because you are closing them too soon after certain chemicals. I've had a Jacuzzi tub for 11 years and replaced the cover last year. As for the tub first issue I had with it was this year with a flow sensor failing. Other then that it has been so easy. I would totally recommend going for a Jacuzzi tub.

----------


## brucebanner

Costco had a sale recently with beachcomber hot tubs. We ordered the 678 model. $10.5k with delivery and extended warranty. Up to 150 days wait until we get it. If you were to order directly through beachcomber, it's roughly a 8-10 month wait but they apparently they needed a much quicker turn around for the Costco orders.

Edit: was quoted $1000 for the power portion.


Have a friend that's going to do it for considerably cheaper though.

----------


## suntan

> Covers deteriorate because you are closing them too soon after certain chemicals. I've had a Jacuzzi tub for 11 years and replaced the cover last year. As for the tub first issue I had with it was this year with a flow sensor failing. Other then that it has been so easy. I would totally recommend going for a Jacuzzi tub.



I’m just saying that you’ll have to replace them eventually. Mine’s doing fine too after eight years.

----------


## Gman.45

> You're crazy. There's nothing wrong with a swimspa if that's what works for your family/yard/space, etc, but they're in no way comparable to an in-ground pool. 
> 
> But since the OP lives _on a lake_, I imagine his swimming requirements are handled, so a tub fits the bill...



Point taken, but there were other factors. Primarily that the home we put the pool/tub in at has a ground level large deck with one of those semi transparent polymer/polycarb/whatever roof/fence built over the entire surface - the idea being we were going to put the swim/spa in there. In winter it can be enclosed easily, which meant comfortable year round use. That was my primary motivator, I wanted to be able to use the thing year round, now we only get to use the pool 4, at most 5 months of the year. We have the new hot tub on the deck under the roof, there is room there for 2 or 3 more tubs that size, ie fitting the large swim spa I wanted (it's probably about 1.5x as long as the one in the pics in this thread, having looked it up and compared them) would have been no problem.

You are right though, the in ground pool is much preferred in the late spring/summer months, and we have no major regrets. I should have just got both, the swim spa instead of the 8 man tub, and the pool. Swimming is one of the best exercises (for me, SLE/Lupus messed up my joints/etc badly, so heavy lifting is much more difficult, swimming being so low impact is also the best cardio I can do without paying for it in pain later). The swim spa has all kinds of different programs for swimming in place, and next to the above reasons, was a strong #2 on my list of reasons in the "for" category, again, giving the capability to swim year round.





> I’m just saying that you’ll have to replace them eventually. Mine’s doing fine too after eight years.



Same here, we put this protective stuff the dealer gave us on our covers a couple times per year, and our old tub that we sold when we got the newer one, was about 6 years old, and its cover looked great still.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> My perspective of the salt water being less chemically. Is because its being constantly generated you need to need to maintain lower levels to keep your tub in good shape. Most tubs have way too much and owners wait for it to dissipate. Sure you could be hell on top of our chems and keep it at the right level, but who wants to do that shit very few days.
> 
> Another big one for me on the salt is lower maintanence. For me when I go several weeks between seeing my tub is hugely valuable to me. I havent added chemicals to my tub all season.
> 
> No ragrets on the salt.



Our one regret with ours is going chlorine over salt - the sales guy told us chlorine is better for hot tubs at vacation properties but my old man bought a salt tub and its night and day in terms of maintenance. 

Ours also had built in speakers that shorted the entire tub one day - unplugged them and no issues since (not to mention they are so tingy versus Bluetooth speaker options nowadays).

We were about 2 minutes away from buying a swim spa for the house but decided we would wait until the kids are a bit older. We are also in the tub at the cabin multiple times per day and we are worried it would lose its allure a bit with one at home. TBD

----------


## killramos

Yea instead of speakers I just picked up a Sonos Move that works a million times better. 

I used mine all weekend, even when it was hot out.

It is just a nice place to be and we cooled it down a couple times to let the kiddo come for a swim.

----------


## suntan

Ford: "We put $8 speakers in our F150s!"

Hot Tub manufacturers: "Hold my beer"

----------


## CLiVE

> My electrician acquaintance says that "install is $1k" IF you put it in your basement, literally next to the breaker panel. Otherwise, he hasn't installed one that was under $2k. I believe the daily heating cost is slightly over $2.
> I really enjoy them when I'm on vacation, but know I wouldn't get proper use out of a personal one so it's not on my radar.



My install was $800 in April. I did have the outside box roughed in when I built the house, and the tub is located very close to it though. They still had to add a breaker.

----------


## prae

all this talk of replacing water in hottubs gives me a stupid question. I assume y'all are draining your hot tubs into your sewer connections; is there a clutch setup worth considering in a new build?

----------


## killramos

I just drain onto my neighbours lawn

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think a sizeable fraction drain into lawn or a swale2of thier yard has one.

----------


## SKR

> I think a sizeable fraction drain into lawn or a swale2of thier yard has one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

myahdsdrswullung

----------


## SKR

Serves me right for shit talking someone's spelling. "Execution" is spelled wrong in the jif I posted. Fuck. I'm doing terrific.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's ok there, Big Shoots.

----------


## The_Penguin

> It's ok there, Big Shoots.



Allegedly

----------


## sexualbanana

> I think eventually everyone who owns a hot tub fucks in it, and I don't think there's anything that can completely clean out all those jellyfish.



My friends with hot tubs have had plenty of same-day Tinder pulls just by mentioning they have a hot tub.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Can't say I ever have. Lots of foreplay, but she swallows like a good wife should.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My friends with hot tubs have had plenty of same-day Tinder pulls just by mentioning they have a hot tub.



Gross. You don't think they're full of shit? I can't see what would make a woman excited about it. 
It's probably deep in the bottom half of reasonable places to screw. You're likely faced with that pushing a bathing suit to the side thing, someone is bound to slip at some point and get a mouthful of bromine water; unless the girl was already soaking through her bathing suit you're stuck with that slipperiness of water which basically has that squeaky friction that just isn't good enough... Now it's taking forever and you're worried about the noise.

It's really _not_ got that much going for it.

----------


## suntan

> Can't say I ever have. Lots of foreplay, but she swallows like a good wife should.



You know your wife loves you when she drinks hot tub water.

----------


## SJW

> I think eventually everyone who owns a hot tub fucks in it, and I don't think there's anything that can completely clean out all those jellyfish.



I have a hot tub but my wife hates me so I may be the exception to this.

----------


## SKR

> Gross. You don't think they're full of shit? I can't see what would make a woman excited about it. 
> It's probably deep in the bottom half of reasonable places to screw. You're likely faced with that pushing a bathing suit to the side thing, someone is bound to slip at some point and get a mouthful of bromine water; unless the girl was already soaking through her bathing suit you're stuck with that slipperiness of water which basically has that squeaky friction that just isn't good enough... Now it's taking forever and you're worried about the noise.
> 
> It's really _not_ got that much going for it.



Maybe you add some cornstarch to the water and now the whole thing is lube. Rock and roll.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Maybe you add some cornstarch to the water and now the whole thing is lube. Rock and roll.



Stop giving away all the inside tactics!! I live quite close to Buster and I need him to pull the trigger on this so I can have a cum bucket to rail some bar sluts in without wrecking mine!!

----------


## suntan

AFAIC Buster's backyard is now a brothel.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> AFAIC Buster's backyard is now a brothel.



Onky once he finishes the fruity reno's. Right now it's like Woodstock-94 and I keep getting (ok - it's probably some _giving_) UTI's back there...

----------


## Buster

> Onky once he finishes the fruity reno's. Right now it's like Woodstock-94 and I keep getting (ok - it's probably some _giving_) UTI's back there...



It's like woodstock back there right now. Minus the music, and the horny chicks on too much whatever drug.

----------


## Tik-Tok

So there's horny chicks not on enough drugs? All this time I thought horny singles were in my area, but they're all in yours.

----------


## Buster

> So there's horny chicks not on enough drugs? All this time I thought horny singles were in my area, but they're all in yours.



sounds like you got no game, son.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So there's horny chicks not on enough drugs? All this time I thought horny singles were in my area, but they're all in yours.



I don't have time to look into it. Too busy with my new technique that Cochrane casino owners don't want me to know about, but is totally legal...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> sounds like you got no game, son.



If I had game, I'd be a trophy husband like 89coupe.

----------


## Buster

> If I had game, I'd be a trophy husband like 89coupe.



oh you savage

----------


## ExtraSlow

> sounds like you got no game, son.






> If I had game, I'd be a trophy husband like 89coupe.



Accurate.

----------


## schurchill39

Where is everyone going for their chemicals and a new cover? The house I bought came with a tub so I'm trying to figure it out. I tried going to Western Pump but the guy there was a total cunt so I'm thinking about hitting up Hot Water Leisure Scapes or RNR. I have some kind of Beachcomber but I'll have to take apart this shitty cobbled together landing/deck thing to find the model number plate.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Where is everyone going for their chemicals and a new cover? The house I bought came with a tub so I'm trying to figure it out. I tried going to Western Pump but the guy there was a total cunt so I'm thinking about hitting up Hot Water Leisure Scapes or RNR. I have some kind of Beachcomber but I'll have to take apart this shitty cobbled together landing/deck thing to find the model number plate.



I got a cover from hottubcoverscanada.ca It was fairly good. 7 years of exposure to the sun and it's starting to get a lot of rips. There are a few online companies that custom make covers. Mine was $385 back then, would likely be closer to $500 today. 
I get my chlorine and shock from Home Depot mainly for convenience, and it's tiny bit cheaper.

----------


## killramos

I buy most Chema on Amazon. But I think we use Rocky Mountain pools and spas for the big stuff (cover). But they are the dealer for our grand (hot springs).

----------


## tcon

Anyone have any spare head rests / pillows for Arctic Spa hot tubs? They appear to be quite hard to come by

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I got a cover from hottubcoverscanada.ca It was fairly good.



Just received our new cover from these guys. Was $600, but I also got the thickest cover they offer. Took 4 weeks from day of order, to day of delivery.

We buy our chemicals from Paradise Bay, because it's close and also where we bought it from. Have never shopped around though, but it's a once a year purchase, so don't really care.




> Anyone have any spare head rests / pillows for Arctic Spa hot tubs? They appear to be quite hard to come by



There seems to be a shortage for some reason. I wanted to replace mine too, but can't get them anywhere.

----------


## SJW

> Anyone have any spare head rests / pillows for Arctic Spa hot tubs? They appear to be quite hard to come by



I may. I'll look later.

----------


## gwill

If your parts are coming from China your going to have some major delays these days.

----------


## G

I get my chems from http://www.jessyjames.ca/

Site looks like crap but it works fine...free delivery the very next day and the prices is so much cheaper than the places that sell hot tubs.

For example, a 700g bottle of shock is $17 vs $24 at WOS.

----------


## suntan

> I get my chems from http://www.jessyjames.ca/
> 
> Site looks like crap but it works fine...free delivery the very next day and the prices is so much cheaper than the places that sell hot tubs.
> 
> For example, a 700g bottle of shock is $17 vs $24 at WOS.



Jesus thanks for this. I need a new cover for my Jacuzzi and these guys even deliver.

----------


## The_Penguin

850g shock $14.00 at Home Depot

----------


## ercchry

Uh… this thread finally gave me the push I need to get mine up and running again… went to the Internet this time. Need a new heater… again, figure the pressure switch must be shot as the last ~$450 inline heater lasted about a month. Found it online (Canadian retailer still) for $295, but better yet they also had the element only, which locally I was told last time didn’t exist for $68, so for $100 and free shipping this tub should be good to go

----------


## you&me

> 850g shock $14.00 at Home Depot



TIL shock doesn't have to be purchased from the specialty store and obscenely expensive  :Shock:

----------


## suntan

Walmart also has stuff for cheap.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Uh… this thread finally gave me the push I need to get mine up and running again… went to the Internet this time. Need a new heater… again, figure the pressure switch must be shot as the last ~$450 inline heater lasted about a month. Found it online (Canadian retailer still) for $295, but better yet they also had the element only, which locally I was told last time didn’t exist for $68, so for $100 and free shipping this tub should be good to go



There are a few good Canadian online sites. hottubessentials.ca hottubsuperstore.com poolandhottubdepot.com for example.
I got a new 2-speed motor/pump out of Kelowna for a very reasonable price.

----------


## spike98

> TIL shock doesn't have to be purchased from the specialty store and obscenely expensive



Today you also learned that "shock" doesn't need to be diclor. I use diclor after a water change and bleach exclusively to maintain the appropriate free chlorine levels after. It also prevents the increase Cyanuric Acid which will reduce the effectiveness of the chlorine. Its a vicious cycle once things start running away.

To "shock" your tub is to simply bring free chlorine levels between 20-30 ppm.

----------


## suntan

Man what are you guys throwing into your hot tubs? I just use chlorine and the occasional SpaGuard SpaLite. pH up or down if need be but Calgary's water seems to be exactly where it needs to be most of the time.

----------


## vengie

Y'all need to get on the saltwater wagon...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Isn't there someone you can pay $9 to maintain these things that get used 10x per year?

----------


## suntan

> Y'all need to get on the saltwater wagon...



Why? It's still chlorine.

----------


## spike98

> Why? It's still chlorine.



Exactly, just uses less "chemical" but its still a chlorine sanitizer system.

----------


## killramos

> Isn't there someone you can pay $9 to maintain these things that get used 10x per year?



There is if you are within a few hundred miles of the Mexico border

----------


## cars5431

If you need a cover I have had 2 from these guys. Great fit and finish. https://www.thecoverguy.com/en-ca/

----------


## R-Audi

> Man what are you guys throwing into your hot tubs? I just use chlorine and the occasional SpaGuard SpaLite. pH up or down if need be but Calgary's water seems to be exactly where it needs to be most of the time.



Kids. They are a filthy bunch.

----------


## ercchry

> Uh… this thread finally gave me the push I need to get mine up and running again… went to the Internet this time. Need a new heater… again, figure the pressure switch must be shot as the last ~$450 inline heater lasted about a month. Found it online (Canadian retailer still) for $295, but better yet they also had the element only, which locally I was told last time didn’t exist for $68, so for $100 and free shipping this tub should be good to go



God damn it… so much for cheap fix  :ROFL!: 

….$1100 online for a new ecopak… thankfully paradise bay hooked it up, they had boards in stock, only $736.. but I still get a discount for buying the tub there originally… so $550, I’ll take it

The heater relay got stuck or something…

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The heater relay got stuck or something



Same thing happened to my Balboa board last winter, but fortunately the OH relay still worked fine, so the tub would keep heating until 115°F and then OH would kick in and would cool down to 85°F before kicking in again.

I replaced all the relays for $40, but my board wasn't burnt.

----------


## ercchry

> Same thing happened to my Balboa board last winter, but fortunately the OH relay still worked fine, so the tub would keep heating until 115°F and then OH would kick in and would cool down to 85°F before kicking in again.
> 
> I replaced all the relays for $40, but my board wasn't burnt.



I’m just hoping that’s the end of it… waiting on some silicone to dry (patched up some leaky LEDs) before I fill it… still have a new heater element and pressure switch in the mail, but at least I’ll have a backup for when it craps out again when it’s -30  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I’m just hoping that’s the end of it… waiting on some silicone to dry (patched up some leaky LEDs) before I fill it… still have a new heater element and pressure switch in the mail, but at least I’ll have a backup for when it craps out again when it’s -30



Are those LED's covers the tiny nickel sized ones with plastic nuts? If so you're better off replacing them with the larger loonie sized ones. I replaced all of mine this summer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's your problem right there.
.
.


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

You are welcome.

----------


## ercchry

^^this is why engineers get the big bucks  :ROFL!: 




> Are those LED's covers the tiny nickel sized ones with plastic nuts? If so you're better off replacing them with the larger loonie sized ones. I replaced all of mine this summer.



Yeah, basically all of them are cracked  the upper ones are deep in spray foam silicone works for now  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The big bucks must kick in next year

----------


## suntan

Jesus that is one lemon of a hot tub. 

Now that I’ve said that I’m sure mine is going to break.

----------


## vengie

> Why? It's still chlorine.



Makes skin so soft and supple

----------


## ercchry

Well… it’s alive, all pumps work, appears to be heating… lights come on. No magic smoke leaking out of the ecopak… will see what the morning holds before I call it a success  :ROFL!:

----------


## tcon

> Isn't there someone you can pay $9 to maintain these things that get used 10x per year?



We use ours almost daily.




> Man what are you guys throwing into your hot tubs? I just use chlorine and the occasional SpaGuard SpaLite. pH up or down if need be but Calgary's water seems to be exactly where it needs to be most of the time.



How often are you draining and refilling?

----------


## you&me

> Today you also learned that "shock" doesn't need to be diclor. I use diclor after a water change and bleach exclusively to maintain the appropriate free chlorine levels after. It also prevents the increase Cyanuric Acid which will reduce the effectiveness of the chlorine. Its a vicious cycle once things start running away.
> 
> To "shock" your tub is to simply bring free chlorine levels between 20-30 ppm.



And TIL that I actually bought 12X300g of shock for ~$50, so my previous concerns of overpayment have been relieved.

----------


## suntan

> How often are you draining and refilling?



2X year. We don't use it everyday though. But you have to add chlorine every other day no matter what.

----------


## killramos

> 2X year. We don't use it everyday though. But you have to add chlorine every other day no matter what.



Yea that salt water system is so silly having to deal with chems very few weeks or months once it’s dialed in.

----------


## suntan

You mean a chlorine delivery system?

----------


## killramos

> You mean a chlorine delivery system?



That’s the nature of chemistry yes

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You mean a chlorine delivery system?



The chlorine delivery system that doesn't require adding chlorine every two days.

----------


## suntan

> That’s the nature of chemistry yes



Give me your address, I need to try out the salt water. You don't mind if I'm skinny dipping do ya?

----------


## killramos

They don’t make a salt water system strong enough for that nasty

----------


## suntan

> The chlorine delivery system that doesn't require adding chlorine every two days.



You can just use a floating puck dispenser.

----------


## suntan

> They don’t make a salt water system strong enough for that nasty

----------


## R-Audi

> You can just use a floating puck dispenser.



I was going to say... I add chlorine once a week in a floater.. sometimes every two weeks if it doesnt get used and I forget.

----------


## schurchill39

Ran a piping flush overnight then drained, scrubbed, and filled my tub on Sunday. I found that the clowns that used to own my house didn't use a filter at all and just put some 3" tall pleated thing the size of an oil filter in the skimmer basket thinking it would do anything. I also found out that the cover was held together by duct tape precariously placed in the middle hinge area  :facepalm: 

Thankfully the tub itself is in pretty good condition as well as the piping, pumps, and electronics. Besides some sun bleaching on the plastics and a knife valve I'll have to replace because the handle is broken everything was good. I bought a new cover and a new filter and took it for its inaugural spin today. We're not really hot tub people but it came with the house so we'll give it a go over winter and see if we like it or not.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You won't like it. 
Prep for sale while the market is hot.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Markets definitely still hot. Sold mine this weekend after only a week on Kijiji. Also for almost double that I would have expected to get any other year.

----------


## schurchill39

> Ran a piping flush overnight then drained, scrubbed, and filled my tub on Sunday. I found that the clowns that used to own my house didn't use a filter at all and just put some 3" tall pleated thing the size of an oil filter in the skimmer basket thinking it would do anything. I also found out that the cover was held together by duct tape precariously placed in the middle hinge area 
> 
> Thankfully the tub itself is in pretty good condition as well as the piping, pumps, and electronics. Besides some sun bleaching on the plastics and a knife valve I'll have to replace because the handle is broken everything was good. I bought a new cover and a new filter and took it for its inaugural spin today. We're not really hot tub people but it came with the house so we'll give it a go over winter and see if we like it or not.



Well after topping up 3-4" a couple times over the last month I finally admitted to myself I'd been had by the previous home owners and this thing has a leak. I guess this shouldn't come as any sort of surprise because they were scum bags but its still disappointing. Thankfully its on the side that is away from the foundation of the house. With Beachcomber's design its not accessible from the sides without tipping it and its all spray foamed in so I ran a few bottles of "fix a leak" through it and see if I can limp it through the winter.

----------


## suntan

Ask the former owners to fix the hot tub, according to some of the posters in the RE forum that is totally feasible.

----------


## mr2mike

> Ask the former owners to fix the hot tub, according to some of the posters in the RE forum that is totally feasible.



Zing! Haha.

----------


## schurchill39

> Well after topping up 3-4" a couple times over the last month I finally admitted to myself I'd been had by the previous home owners and this thing has a leak. I guess this shouldn't come as any sort of surprise because they were scum bags but its still disappointing. Thankfully its on the side that is away from the foundation of the house. With Beachcomber's design its not accessible from the sides without tipping it and its all spray foamed in so I ran a few bottles of "fix a leak" through it and see if I can limp it through the winter.



Fix-a-leak worked for about a month but now I am back to loosing about half an inch of water a day. What would beyond do? 
1. I could limp it through the winter by filling it up every 10 days given my out door taps don't freeze and cause me bigger problems (or put a rush on getting taps installed in my garage)
2. Under the cover of darkness go and pump it out then leave it to be disposed of in the spring
3. See if there are any hot tub removal companies that want to brave the winter to come and empty and remove it.

This is way more headache than its worth to me.

----------


## killramos

Where is the leaking water going? In -30 temps I’m guessing not far…

Have you considered repairing it properly?

----------


## ercchry

When mine leaks its usually the LED covers if its above waterline, just pop the offending cover off and fill the hole with silicone, if its below waterline, what worked surprisingly well and is still somehow holding is rim tape for running tubeless mtb tires, just slapped a little square of that over the hole, when it was wet been a few months and still holding.

If you can get into the underside (hopefully open cavity and not full of spray foam) its pretty easy to see whats leaking as there will be a white trail of calcified water leading from it

----------


## suntan

Do you have access to the bibs from the basement? Put in frost-free bibs.

----------


## schurchill39

> Where is the leaking water going? In -30 temps I’m guessing not far…
> 
> Have you considered repairing it properly?



The fix would be worth more than the tub is worth. Fix-a-leak was to limp it through the winter and re-evaluate it in the spring if I wanted to get rid of it or attempt to undertake the repair myself.




> When mine leaks it’s usually the LED covers… if it’s above waterline, just pop the offending cover off and fill the hole with silicone, if it’s below waterline, what worked surprisingly well and is still somehow holding is rim tape for running tubeless mtb tires, just slapped a little square of that over the hole, when it was wet… been a few months and still holding.
> 
> If you can get into the underside (hopefully open cavity and not full of spray foam) it’s pretty easy to see what’s leaking as there will be a white trail of calcified water leading from it



Unfortunately its completely sprayfoamed in and Beachcomber does not have access panels so it needs to be tipped on its side to dig out the foam. I thought I knew where it was leaking but the water level is below that point now so my next guess would be the LED light. I'll try the rim tape if I decide to keep limping it through

----------


## ercchry

The speed of draining is about inline with a leaking LED, that much I can confirm  :ROFL!: 

When I was still hunting them down I would fill about once every 4 days or so… fill nice and full, then when it was just about to the level where it wouldn’t circulate, fill again… pro tip: toss your frozen hose into the tub is an easy way to get it flowing again when it’s -30  :ROFL!:

----------


## gwill

If fix a leak worked for a month I'd buy a bigger bottle and see if that helps. If you can get through till spring you'll be able to properly fix any leak.

----------


## OU812

The hardest part will be flipping it because it will be water logged and therefore heavy af. When you get it up the spray foam will be water logged and you can just dig through it by hand to find the leaky part(s). I paid $100 for a tub and put about 1500 into it including a new cover and its been great ever since. Was it work? It sure was but much better than dumping 10k plus on a new one.

----------


## gwill

10k gets you a shitty hot tub these days..Hot Tubs have gone up 30% since covid hit.

----------


## s2k_boi

We are looking to get a hot tub. Do you guys have any recommendations on where and brand? 

Ie. Vita Spa, Hot Springs, Master Spa, Trevi spas? 

Thanks!

----------


## killramos

I like our hot springs spa?

----------


## SJW

I like my arctic spa.

----------


## bjstare

Beachcomber. I had an arctic spa, my parents have always had beachcomber. Arctic spas follow the typical “more features = more things to go wrong” in my anecdotal experience.

----------


## gwill

don't buy a dynasty not that it's on your list to look at. I hated mine. Definitely love my beachcomber.

Good luck with your shopping. I found buying my first hot tub super confusing as each company trashes the rest on how they make them. Arctic was the worst when I shopped around.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good day for tubbing.

----------


## s2k_boi

Trevi actually bought Dynasty so I guess it’s the same thing?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Dynasty was the greasiest place I've ever been to, and I ate a burger made with 100yo grease in Memphis.

Paradise Bay (Arctic Spas), has the most helpful, useful, and genuinely friendly staff of the dozen places we went when we looked for ours. We bought a Clearwater through them and were pretty happy with 9 years of ownership, but they no longer sell that brand.

----------


## CLiVE

> We are looking to get a hot tub. Do you guys have any recommendations on where and brand? 
> 
> Ie. Vita Spa, Hot Springs, Master Spa, Trevi spas? 
> 
> Thanks!



 
@s2k_boi

We have a Vita Spa we purchased from RNR about a year ago. Service / delivery was great and so far the tub has been good. 
Removable panels for easy access, and well insulated steel framed tub. No complaints, but far from an expert. Their 'spa school' was a nice touch to educate on chemicals, etc.

----------


## s2k_boi

Down to Probably Arctic Spa and Master Spa. Thoughts?

----------


## gwill

> Down to Probably Arctic Spa and Master Spa. Thoughts?



arctic spa hot tubs are shallow. Hold very little water. One of their larger units is 95"x95" yet holds less water than most of their competitors tubs that can be 8" shorter. In some cases they hold 600 to 700 litees less which is a pretty big deal.

Have you sat in the arctic tub? Notice your knees in your chest? It's from their huge bases that are 6 inches high that give the illusion that the tub is large/deep but their actually really shallow.

What sort of timelines did both companies give you on hot tubs?

----------


## s2k_boi

I did sit in it and you’re right that the knees are more into your chest. I don’t need it till summer and both dealers are good with working with that.

Only reason the Arctic was on the list is that a lot of people seem to recommend it and highly rated for Canadian weather. The 7x7 master spa holds 1514 litres and Arctics shy of 8x8 holds exactly the same. Opened to 7x7 or max 8x8 options.

----------


## gwill

kinda crazy how the arctic is 12 inches bigger yet holds the same amount as a competitors 7x7.

People do seem to love their arctic spas but from a value vs cost comparison I find your paying a premium for a lesser quality tub. If it wasn't for spay boy arctic wouldn't sell any hot tubs at all.

It's good to plan ahead now as I'm sure their going to be hard to find again this year. Take whatever estimate your given and add 2 or 3 months as I'm sure omicrons going to cause more issues on the manufacturing side.

----------


## sabad66

I just bought a poor man’s hot tub (inflatable) so looking into maintaining the water. 

Can anyone recommend a place to get high quality test strips for a hot tub and also someone I can talk to about other chemicals to maintain water quality? I’m checking Amazon but a lot of reviews on different brands say they are inaccurate so I want a quality brand. I know there is world of spas but ideally looking for a place in the north.

----------


## bjstare

Get a ph test kit, and use bromine. No other chemicals. The ppl at the hot tub store will sell you 6 different things, and you don’t need any of them.

Just bromine.

----------


## suntan

There is no difference with test strips. I’ve used them all and they all work the same.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Hot tubs are my favourite asset class.

----------


## gwill

> I just bought a poor man’s hot tub (inflatable) so looking into maintaining the water. 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to get high quality test strips for a hot tub and also someone I can talk to about other chemicals to maintain water quality? I’m checking Amazon but a lot of reviews on different brands say they are inaccurate so I want a quality brand. I know there is world of spas but ideally looking for a place in the north.



did you buy the one from Costco?

For a soft water tub you really don't need much. Test kit, sanitizer and your ph +/alkalinity.

If I owned a smaller style tub I'd probably drain more often and use less ph or alkalinity increaser. 

Just avoid the walmart test kits or big box stores chemicals. Their cheaper for a reason they suck.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I just bought a poor man’s hot tub (inflatable) so looking into maintaining the water. 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to get high quality test strips for a hot tub and also someone I can talk to about other chemicals to maintain water quality? I’m checking Amazon but a lot of reviews on different brands say they are inaccurate so I want a quality brand. I know there is world of spas but ideally looking for a place in the north.



The hot tub purists will say get a Taylor test kit. Personally I use decent test strips, and they're good enough.
I use these:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## killramos

> I just bought a poor man’s hot tub (inflatable) so looking into maintaining the water. 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to get high quality test strips for a hot tub and also someone I can talk to about other chemicals to maintain water quality? I’m checking Amazon but a lot of reviews on different brands say they are inaccurate so I want a quality brand. I know there is world of spas but ideally looking for a place in the north.



If you put sunscreen on the kids before use I highly recommend a zorbie. Was a life changer last summer.

Basically skims oils off the top of the spa and stops them from overwhelming your filtration because they take a ton of effort to break down.

Toss it every couple months.

That and chlorine granules. Chlorine basically fixed all sins within reason haha.

I usually don’t chlorinate because I have a salt tub. But last year with three couples with kids using it for 4 days. I chlorinated it every night which kept it spotless.

Obviously chlorine doesn’t apply to a bromine spa. But you get the idea.

I buy shit from Amazon. But I’m antisocial like that. The people at the hot tub stores are way too chatty.

----------


## bjstare

The salespeople at hot tub stores are remarkably similar to those at mattress stores.

----------


## suntan

> The hot tub purists will say get a Taylor test kit. Personally I use decent test strips, and they're good enough.
> I use these:
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08...?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Hey I’ve bought those too.

----------


## sabad66

Yeah I got the inflatable Saluspa Palm Springs from Costco for 580. Not bad for what it is. Gets up to 40* C off a 110V (even tho it took a whole day to do it). Fits 900L of water and Has a filtration system too. Just wanted something warm for kids cuz last summer with the kiddie pool was annoying. 

Ended up going to world of spas since everything else was closed Sunday. Got bromine tablets, test strips, and ph down as he told me usually need to adjust down instead of up. So far it seemed true (first test strip was around 8.1) but I guess I’ll buy ph up if needed. Didn’t add any yet as I want to see what if anything the bromine does. 

That zorbie sounds interesting to help skim the top from sunscreen and oils. Has really good reviews too. Just ordered one on Amazon.

Thx for tips all

----------


## killramos

Highly unlikely you will need ph up in alberta

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Highly unlikely you will need ph up in alberta



Agree. Needed sodium bisulfate to drop the pH to 7.6. Comes right from the treatment plant at 8.05. The rest of my numbers were wonky until I got the pH to drop in line. Now I have the water chemistry dialed right in.

I also have that zorbie thing floating around.

----------


## gwill

> Highly unlikely you will need ph up in alberta



that's because your on a salt(chlorine] system that requires ph minus. Everyone else needs ph up.

For example sabad is using bromine.The more bromine he adds the lower his ph will go. The base ph is lower in bromine than other products. Also anyone using the floating disc's will use more ph+ or alkalinity +.

----------


## killramos

Maybe. I’d say our water supply filled to the brim with relatively basic buffers and minerals is a much bigger factor lol.

The only thing I use ph down for in my spa is to clean the chlorine generator which calcifies over time.

----------


## Rocket1k78

We've narrowed it down to 2 tubs, jacuzzi 385 or masterspas balance 9. Theyre both the same price and the balance is rated at 8-9 where as the jac is 6-7, we'd ideally like the bigger one for entertaining but the master only comes with a 1 year warranty where the jac comes with a 5. I asked the world of spas guy why the master only comes with a 1 year where most others are 5 and he said their tubs are built better so they dont need the longer warranty but that doesnt make sense because if it was built better why not offer the same as the competition or more to have that edge. Is the 1 year warranty vs 5 a big deal?

----------


## suntan

I’m selling my hottub. It’s a Jacuzzi very similar to the 385. Want it?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> We've narrowed it down to 2 tubs, jacuzzi 385 or masterspas balance 9. Theyre both the same price and the balance is rated at 8-9 where as the jac is 6-7, we'd ideally like the bigger one for entertaining but the master only comes with a 1 year warranty where the jac comes with a 5. I asked the world of spas guy why the master only comes with a 1 year where most others are 5 and he said their tubs are built better so they dont need the longer warranty but that doesnt make sense because if it was built better why not offer the same as the competition or more to have that edge. Is the 1 year warranty vs 5 a big deal?



World of Spas is formerly Dynasty. They changed their name for a reason. Did the guy also guarantee that you'd "win" a free massage chair draw?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I’m selling my hottub. It’s a Jacuzzi very similar to the 385. Want it?



Ill wait to see if you hold up your end of the bet about that house selling, only way to know if you're honest :ROFL!: 
If you're serious about the tub can you pm me some info, thanks. 




> World of Spas is formerly Dynasty. They changed their name for a reason. Did the guy also guarantee that you'd "win" a free massage chair draw?



Funny you say that because my wife had dynasty written down too and that was the next stop after wos, i pulled out of the wos parking lot and figured it was just down the street but couldnt find it so we typed in the addy to gps and it took us back the wos. on google it has wos at a different address and dynasty at the current wos location.

----------


## gwill

dynasty took their product away from world of spas. Heard some sketchy stories on why. 

Personally I'd avoid anything with a one year warranty.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> dynasty took their product away from world of spas. Heard some sketchy stories on why. 
> 
> Personally I'd avoid anything with a one year warranty.



Yeah the 1 year warranty is a major turnoff but the 8-9 man tub at wos was so much bigger and for the same cost as jacs 6-7 person. Its about 20k all in so i think we'll go the jacuzzi for the peace of mind, went through this thread from the beginning and a couple members have good experiences with jacuzzi.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Just the salesman saying "It's so good it does need a warranty" is all the red flag you needed anyways.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Are hot tub salespeople better or worse than "everyone approved for a loan" used car dealerships?

----------


## SJW

I'm constantly using PH up in my hot tub. I'm on chlorine. If you get the PH right everything else is usually spot on. I empty the tub every 3-4 months and regulary clean the filter. 

Took me a while to get it dialled in but my tub is Tip Top. Imma go get in it tonite.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Are hot tub salespeople better or worse than "everyone approved for a loan" used car dealerships?



About the same as a RV salespeople. "With our payment plan, it's only $85 a month! amortized over 30 years"

----------


## schurchill39

> About the same as a RV salespeople. "With our payment plan, it's only $85 a month! amortized over 30 years"



My wife has a friend who bought a small WolfPup trailer that they amortized over 25 or 30 years and I couldn't believe it. The woman was bragging about how low their monthly payments were on it and didn't seem to think the amortization period mattered. It blew my mind that anyone thinks thats a smart financial move.

----------


## gwill

if someone's dumb enough to mortgage a hot tub/rv I'm not sure the sales person or the company are to blame.

They have to make a choice on term/payment. That's their decision.

----------


## jutes

People are living out of their trailers/RVs on the Island because lack of housing. Mortgaging a RV doesn't seem like a bad financial decision overall.

----------


## suntan

Hell I financed my hottub. 0%, open loan.

I'm financing my RV and paying it off right away so I get free delivery to the campsite.

----------


## The_Penguin

> 850g shock $14.00 at Home Depot



Holy shitballs! 700g now $26.00
Apparently, there's a shortage so of course time to screw the customers.

----------


## spike98

> Holy shitballs! 700g now $26.00
> Apparently, there's a shortage so of course time to screw the customers.



Skip the "shock" and get on the bleach train. Significantly cheaper...

----------


## The_Penguin

> Holy shitballs! 700g now $26.00
> Apparently, there's a shortage so of course time to screw the customers.



Oops I meant stabilized chlorine granules, not shock. Used to be $16.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Skip the "shock" and get on the bleach train. Significantly cheaper...



Yeah, I may look into that.

----------


## spike98

> Yeah, I may look into that.



You need some amount of stabilized chlorine after a water change to help with effectiveness of the chlorine however, your cyanuric acid (CYA) level (the stabilizer in di/tri chlor) can get too high and it can actually start to work against you. Thats why i initially treat with stabilized chlorine and run stabilized in my floater but i always always shock or top up levels with bleach. I also leave the tub open periocially if i am doing some yard work as sun helps break down (CYA) and also evaps a little water so i can add fresh to keep the level down. Because of this i routinely change my water only twice a year and regularly get complement's on how clear and clean feeling my water is.

Here is some good reading https://www.poolspanews.com/how-to/c...c-for-hot-tubs

----------


## pheoxs

Anyone got a link to a good guide to learn about chemicals? Got a softub recently and just filled it up and learning.

----------


## spike98

> Anyone got a link to a good guide to learn about chemicals? Got a softub recently and just filled it up and learning.



This is basically all you need: https://www.swimuniversity.com/hot-tub-care/

----------


## bjstare

> Anyone got a link to a good guide to learn about chemicals? Got a softub recently and just filled it up and learning.






> Get a ph test kit, and use bromine. No other chemicals. The ppl at the hot tub store will sell you 6 different things, and you don’t need any of them.
> 
> Just bromine.



My parents have had hot tubs for 30 years, and only ever used bromine. Literally nothing else.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Anyone got a link to a good guide to learn about chemicals? Got a softub recently and just filled it up and learning.



The most important thing to know about hot tub chemistry, is that spilled alcohol really fucks it up. Don't let your spilly-beer friends around it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Urine is still okay though.

----------


## suntan

So spilling Coors is fine.

----------


## spike98

> The most important thing to know about hot tub chemistry, is that spilled alcohol really fucks it up. Don't let your spilly-beer friends around it.



Eh, its easy to recover from alcohol. The worst thing that i had found is oils from makeup/lotions. 4-5 chicks in the tub one night has me correcting it for a week.

----------


## suntan

Thank you for hosting the retirees' social.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Eh, its easy to recover from alcohol. The worst thing that i had found is oils from makeup/lotions. 4-5 chicks in the tub one night has me correcting it for a week.



Sir this is not the subtle flex thread.

----------


## killramos

> Eh, its easy to recover from alcohol. The worst thing that i had found is oils from makeup/lotions. 4-5 chicks in the tub one night has me correcting it for a week.



Zorbee is the key for that ine

----------


## schurchill39

> Sir this is not the subtle flex thread.



Is it a flex if they are all related?

----------


## brucebanner

> Is it a flex if they are all related?



Depends on where you're from / live.

----------


## killramos

> Depends on where you're from / live.



Depends how many deers beep you are

----------


## suntan

> Is it a flex if they are all related?






> Depends on where you're from / live.






> Depends how many deers beep you are



Absolute savagery.

----------


## spike98

> Sir this is not the subtle flex thread.



No flex. Girls night. Just a bunch of basic broads getting white girl wasted and trashing men for the evening.




> Zorbee is the key for that ine



I use one and its great for the normal usage but falls short if its excessive (see above)

----------


## arcticcat522

> Just a bunch of basic broads
> I use one and its great for the normal usage but falls short if its excessive (see above)



Fixed

----------


## suntan

Chicks love it when you call them broads.

----------


## spike98

> Chicks love it when you call them broads.



Truth

----------


## jacky4566

Bromine is all you need. Water is so cheap we just flush the tub when it gets skunky. Really not worth the hassle of trying to fix thing. 
Get yourself setup to flush things quickly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For sure if the water is gross just dump it out.

----------


## spike98

> Bromine is all you need. Water is so cheap we just flush the tub when it gets skunky. Really not worth the hassle of trying to fix thing. 
> Get yourself setup to flush things quickly.



It’s not about the cost of the water. It’s about it being a massive pain in the ass to flush, drain, clean, fill, balance and heat. 

It’s an all day affair. Why do it every month or so when you can just take care of the water and be done with it.

----------


## killramos

Chlorine (or bromine whatever) fixes nearly all sins in a tub. That and keeping your filters clean.

For everything else there is whatever changes.

----------


## ercchry

> Attachment 102051
> 
> Well its alive, all pumps work, appears to be heating lights come on. No magic smoke leaking out of the ecopak will see what the morning holds before I call it a success



Fucking hot tubs so after this repair, I survived last winter, then some time around June? It died again, 4 dashes on the screen internet said global processing board and yup, that was still the original from before the exploding MB, made sense of course none in stock, back ordered at paradise bay, got put on a list dont remember getting a call, but with the amount of spam calls these days who knows.

Ffwd to now, remembered I had a hot tub and called them, yup they had it in stock installed and it works again.

One thing the internet doesnt tell you is that you need to set it up for the tub, came default for 5 pumps, I have 3 so I was getting an error and pump 3 wouldnt fire. Called the shop up and they walked me through setup so that was good.

Had just flipped the breaker and left it closed all summer when it died was expecting a near empty tub full of green but it was still full and surprisingly not that bad cloudy for sure tossed all the chemicals in it and its heating up now already fairly clear so thats cool will see what sorts of rashes this leads to  :ROFL!: 

All in all, decent issue, easy install and only $300! Would recommend this problem

----------


## bjstare

So you just used the water that sat stagnant for the entire summer? ugh.

----------


## ercchry

> So you just used the water that sat stagnant for the entire summer? ugh.



Well… going to test it obviously, but yeah… #ecofriendly  :ROFL!: 

No heat or UV, was fully sanitized… it’s really not what I was expecting for quality when I opened it

----------


## suntan

Chlorine breaks down almost everything.

Add even more chlorine and you'll be fine.

----------


## ercchry

> Chlorine breaks down almost everything.
> 
> Add even more chlorine and you'll be fine.



Yeah, fully crushed tabs in there and the floater is wide open… plus a healthy dose of shock and the other luxury conditioners too

----------


## gwill

just drain your water and start fresh if it sat for that long.... it's $5 worth of water.

----------


## vengie

It's not the money bro. Don't you know we are in a climate emergency?????!!

----------


## ercchry

My lawn doesn’t need anymore help being dead… would need to wait for the chlorine to burn off at this point… the initial reasoning to leave it as is was to clear the the slim out of the pipes and into the old filter… and also get in there and give the walls a good scrub, then swap to a fresh filter and if the TDS isn’t too bad I will leave it as is till before the weather turns and refill then to be fresh throughout the winter and runoff seasons.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

You drain your tub into your yard? Pick up a $50 princess auto sump pump and drain it into a sink. You pay for drainage when you filled the tub last. Why would you want to dump that shit into your soil?

----------


## ercchry

It’s like 6ft from the gutter… Not really a concern when the chlorine is burned off

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

:thumbsdown:

----------


## ercchry

It’s also downhill… could run a hose if I really cared… but dogs, so that’s way worse on the lawn haha

----------


## gwill

chlorine won't kill your grass if your in the 3 to 5 ppm range. I drain on my lawn all the time. Never killed my grass once.

----------


## R!zz0

[QUOTE= I've seen the mom naked too many times.[/QUOTE]

Where do you live?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Anyone still have their inflatable tub set up? Wife said fuck it and told me to leave it out and operating for the winter. I threw a blanket and old carpet over the head unit to keep the cold air/wind from getting at it. Even thru the cold snap, works like a charm. Snow doesn't touch it as it has a gazebo over it. 

We don't use it when it is super cold. Supposed to be quite mild for next few days. Will probably use it over next few days.

----------

